# Help with home thtr equip



## poppydoc (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello all

I was wondering if the forum could help me with some suggestions for my home theater. I am looking for :

120 " screen
projector
5.1 system
blue ray
speakers
remote

I am looking to be in the 8k price range.

Your time and help are greatly appreciated!

Thank you

Henry


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

How big is your room and is it mostly for movies?


----------



## poppydoc (Jul 25, 2010)

Hello

The room is app 16X21. 
The room is going to be used for all media, Direct TV/sports , movies/concerts, the usual.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm no good for screen and projector reccomendations but for speakers i would look at PSB, Paradigm, possibly some Martin logan stuff and Onkyo for an AVR. PSB has some great deals going on right now so they would be my first look. Your going to want room filling sound so floor standers are a must (in my book) and some on-walls for your surrounds. I'm still thinking of a nice sub for you (possibley SVS) are you into DIY at all?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I forgot about blu-ray and a remote. I always have enjoyed my PS3 for blu-ray but Oppo seems to be the go to brand for them you can't go wrong with them and same goes for Harmony for a remote allthough their are several other options out there.:T


----------



## poppydoc (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the help.

I will probably go with the da lite or fireahawk for the screen.

I am going to have a unit built for the front of the room and the screen will be on the wall. The unit will house my components in cabinets below. I will look at the psb, hopefully finding a place to listen to them.

I will also look into the svs sub.

What about a 5.1 system, any thoughts?

Thanks again for giving me some ideas, greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a SVS PC12-NSD and can highly recommend the company and their products. You may want to go Plus or Ultra for your room size.


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

A 120" screen is kind of large (which I like), so keeping your picture as bright as you can will help. For that, The da lite High Power screen is good, if you can mount your projector somewhere near your viewers' eye level - such as on a shelf behind the viewer's seating. Another advantage of the High Power screen is that you can use a roll up version without worrying about wrinkles distorting the picture, because wrinkles are generally not visible in the picture reflected by the High Power material. Not that wrinkles don't develop - they do - but they won't be visible in the projected picture.

For a projector, I'd recommend the Epson 8350 if 1080p and good contrast is more important to you, or the Optoma HD66 (or 720), their upcoming converter box, and a two pair of DLP Link glasses if 3D is more important to you. Either of those setups total under $1400 so you'll stay in budget. Leaves more money for subs, which are also important. Better projectors are out there for more money, and I suppose you get what you pay for, but I personally believe in good enough.


----------



## poppydoc (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you all. Any suggestions for speakers?

Again, Thank you.


----------



## Andre (Feb 15, 2010)

With 120 inch screen that will be custom built into a cabinet and the relative width of the room you could look at the acoustically transparent screen and play either inwalls or on walls. The Def Tech XTR serieas would make a nice LCR and they have just come out with some XTR series bipolar surrounds.

http://www.techandhouse.com/blog/2010/08/3-new-1-5-deep-mythos-xtr-series-speakers/

the SVS cylinder subs are excellent and I recommend them. Oppo for a Bluray if it was a theatre, since you will be playing games PS3. Projector Epson Powerlite Home Cinema 8350 is a good choice, its a little less expensive then the Pany AE4000 (use the savings on getting the project ISF calibrated)

My current favorite processor is the Denon 4810CI, its ability to turn into a full fledge preamp if needed is very smart. So if you starting off with 5.1 then the 9.1 bug bits you can attach a Emotiva XPA amp to run the LCR and use the Denons internals the running all your surround and presence speakers.

IMHO do not spend money on name brand cables.

Remote for me would be the Harmony 1100, computer based programming is easy.


----------



## callas01 (Oct 24, 2010)

Id look at this setup, fantasic

*Projector* Panasonic PT-AE4000U 1080p projector $2350 amazon.com
*Receiver* Integra 40.2 AVR $1000 list a great AVR and pre-pro
*Blu-ray player* PS3 $399 roughly
*Remote* Harmony One remote $164 amazon.com
*Screen* Sable Series Fixed screen 120" $369 elitescreenshop.com
*Speakers*, Monitor Audio RX6 $1250 list, RX Center $675 list, RX FX surrounds $750 list, should be able to get 15% off those easily.
*Subwoofer* dual eD A2-300 $415 each a great bang for the buck sub, has lots of impact. edesignaudio.com

without any discounts that is about $7800, then go to monoprice.com and get yourself all the HDMI, Speaker, Interconnects, that you need.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Mine would go a little something like this:

Projector: BenQ 1080p projector $2099 amazon.com
Receiver: Onkyo TX-NR1008 THX™ Select2 Plus™ Certified 3-D Ready 9.2-Channel Network Receiver $849 at accessories4less.com
Blu-ray player: PS3 $399 Anywhere
Remote: Harmony One remote $164 plus PS3 Adapter $59 amazon.com
Screen: Grandview 120" 16:9 Screen $649
Speakers: SVS 5.0 Surround Package: One pair STS-02's, SCS-02 center channel, and matching pair of new bipole SSS-02 surrounds $1349 at svsound.com
Subwoofer: Dual SVS SB12-NSD $1300 at svsound.com

The total would be $6834 leaving you over $1100 for shipping, cables and all the other bits and pieces along the way.


Hope this helps! :wave:


----------



## poppydoc (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you for all your help and suggestions!


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

poppydoc said:


> Thank you all. Any suggestions for speakers?
> Again, Thank you.


SVS, PSB, Revel, RBH, Monitor Audio, a good start for auditions.
Panasonic, OPPO and PS3 for BD.
Denon, Onkyo, Yamaha, Pioneer will do fine for a receiver, just pick one that has the features you want at the price you're willing to pay.
Harmony remotes :T
SVS, HSU subs.

Those are just a few I'd suggest, there is a lot of other great stuff out there too.


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

Yep, I'd also say floor standers for the front three, if you can. I like Emerald Physics but I know they're more dynamic than some prefer. I love them for drums and strings and for that clear open baffle bass. Once you find the kind of speakers you prefer, check prices on used ones at Audiogone.

If you might diy and you like open baffle speaker designs, also check out the Hawthorne speaker drivers.

And for subs, whatever you get, get two or three instead of one huge one, and spread them around.


----------

